

United, Continental flights delayed due to glitch - hugs
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/national_world&id=8198043

======
hugs
I'm quoted in the story. I checked guidelines before posting. ("If they'd
cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.") Yeah, although this is a link
to a TV news story, it's hacker related. I'm amazed by the scope of the
outage. The "glitch" has crippled their entire system -- airport operations
_and_ website. United is effectively grounded at the moment.

